# Moulton Spaceframe



## Cooperman (17 Sep 2008)

Hi - Anyone out there had any xpereince of these bikes....?

I am considering getting one.
Thanks

Cooperman


----------



## rootes (18 Sep 2008)

not got pockets that deep!


----------



## ccj (20 Sep 2008)

Cooperman said:


> Hi - Anyone out there had any xpereince of these bikes....?
> 
> I am considering getting one.
> Thanks
> ...



Your best bet is a Moulton usergroup, or contact at:

http://www.foldsoc.co.uk/

where several regulars have Moulton experience.

HTH.


----------



## imppact (21 Sep 2008)

Cooperman said:


> Hi - Anyone out there had any xpereince of these bikes....?
> 
> I am considering getting one.
> Thanks
> ...



Yep, currently have two AM7s for sale...They really are nice machines!
Please see http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=19295
But be quick, listing both on eBay this evening (Sunday) if no interest...


----------



## imppact (22 Sep 2008)

Moulton AM7 fitted with aero bars has sold & my other bike is now listed on eBay UK. If you are still interested, please see eBay item # 270278516255


----------

